# Bow Hunter to be.......



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

I have been researching bow hunting the last couple of days because I'm interested in trying it. I have learned how to figure out my draw length. It comes to 25", the frustrating part is, they consider that a youth/female. I'm over 40, 5' 7" 175 lbs just have short arms length.

I've been looking high and low at all different types of bows that will have an adjustable draw length to meet my needs, along with adjustable draw weight of 45-60. Just seems to me that I'll have to settle for a youth type bow and get laughed out of the sport by my peers.

Anybody got any suggestions on a good bow package available for me?


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

get a hoyt katera. you can draw 25'' at 40 to 80 pounds .and its by no means a youth bow.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Can't immagine anybody laughing no matter what you shoot.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Just about all bow manufactures either have 25" cams for their bows or they have interchangeable let off modules for their cams that will adjust to 25". So if you can not find a bow to your liking ask your local pro shop if they can order either of these for you.

Go to the web site of the bow manufacturer of your choice and look there. check the spec's on their bows. then order one from them.

Good luck with your bow hunting. and remember we all get laughed at eventually.


----------



## Hooligan (Oct 21, 2006)

*thanks all

Doing alot of homework before I buy a bow.
Again, thanks for the tips & advice*


----------

